# Is agent s the cutest villager in animal crossing?



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 22, 2015)

I really want agent s in my town she is so freaking adorable I think she is one of the cutest villagers in animal crossing what do you think about that agent s the adorable squirrel villager?
I hope she will move into my town someday


----------



## one (Apr 22, 2015)

i think she's okay! not my favorite villager, though


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 22, 2015)

She's pretty cute. If she moved in my town I wouldn't be mad, but if she asked to move I'd let her go.


----------



## Lorrie186 (Apr 22, 2015)

She is pretty cute, I would like her in my town maybe one day. If I remember I'll pm you if I ever get her in my cycling town. I think the cutest villager (for me) is Rosie or lolly


----------



## Boccages (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope. When she moved in, I counted the days until she moved out.


----------



## Raffy (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes! Agent S was so cute and I was so upset when she left my town! 
Honestly I wanted her to stay forever but I had to let her go


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 24, 2015)

She is pretty cute, but I wouldn't say that she's the cutest. I would be really upset if she left my town if I had her.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 24, 2015)

like all villagers it's a matter of taste and opinion really.
and what you perceive as being cute or not


----------



## penguins (Apr 25, 2015)

cutest is poncho or stitches

- - - Post Merge - - -

but she's pretty adorable too


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 25, 2015)

Agent S is absolutely adorable and I honestly regret ever letting her move away. She's a sweetheart and definitely one of my favorite peppies (if not #1). But then again, I am unabashedly biased toward squirrel villagers. They're all so friggin cute.


----------



## Nimega (Apr 25, 2015)

She's cute! I wouldn't mind her to move into my town, but if she wanted to move, there she'd go!


----------



## spelling88 (Apr 25, 2015)

no, he's not. and he never will be so long as *️ STATIC️ * exists


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 25, 2015)

Carmen imo


----------



## Millefeui (Apr 25, 2015)

I think Merengue is the cutest, but Agent S and Carmen are close second and third.


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Carmen and Chief are friggen adorable cx! I love the two, them and Julian are my favorite villagers! I think all the deer villagers are cute too, but Carmen is at the top for me!


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

she's pretty cute, but not the cutest, in my opinion.
lolly and peanut are true cuties.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 27, 2015)

I _do_ like her, but I'm inclined to favour other villagers like Clay, Caroline or... well, Pietro, somehow. I honestly think Pietro's adorable. But back on topic- she's cute, yes. But not the cutest in my opinion.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 29, 2015)

I wouldn't say she's _the_ cutest (that would be Lolly IMO), but she is one of my favorites. Today she admitted she was a secret agent, but then she took it back and said she was just kidding.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> no, he's not. and he never will be so long as *️ STATIC️ * exists



agent S is a girl :U


----------



## Peebers (Apr 29, 2015)

Nah. Cutest villager is Jambette!! like omg jfjhfkfdwsdj b!!!!111!!!!!!!111!!!!!!1!!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Apr 29, 2015)

O_O do you really like jambette she is seriously an ugly villager alot of players hate her and she is not cute either


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 29, 2015)

I love Jambette and think she's adorable. :|
Agent S is cute, I guess. but Clay is the cutiest. I'm so glad I finally have him back. he just a tiny hamster babby. <3


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 29, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> O_O do you really like jambette she is seriously an ugly villager alot of players hate her and she is not cute either



To be Honest, I myself actually like Jambette
I mean just because other people hate her doesn't mean I have too


----------



## Hamlet~ (Apr 29, 2015)

thefriendcodexchanger said:


> O_O do you really like jambette she is seriously an ugly villager alot of players hate her and she is not cute either



Nah.She isn't so horrible. I wasn't happy when she goed,but wasn't even sad. Is normal. Not so ugly,not so cute.
NORMAL.

And no,Agent S is horribile,and in the artwork with that eyes and mouth looks dumb.


----------



## Story (May 1, 2015)

IMO Molly is the cutest villager (or one of the).
Agent S is pretty great though.  She doesn't get a whole lot of love.


----------



## Black Lilies (May 1, 2015)

Hahaha No.  The cutest to me is probably Fauna or Lolly.


----------



## RebeccaShay (May 2, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Jamborenium (May 3, 2015)

I forgot to mention that Marina is cutest villager


----------



## UmaNation (May 3, 2015)

Agent S is cute, but Tangy is cuter xD. But if you really like Agent S, get her in your town! Always get the villagers you like in your town, it is fun


----------



## madokaname (May 3, 2015)

she's really original and i give nintendo major props for thinking of her, but i don't think she's all that cute :< sorry


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 3, 2015)

Ive been trying to agent s to move out of my town for a while now! Pecan was my favourite squirrel! She unfortunately moved away after a time travelling mistake. Dont travel more than a couple days at a time, kids!


----------



## NyanMeow (May 5, 2015)

Agent S looks like Sandy from Spongebob, so that's pretty cool.


----------



## pharbro (May 5, 2015)

i think she'd be cuter with out the hat!


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 11, 2015)

Only beaten by Poncho.


----------



## xara (May 11, 2015)

She's cute, but in my opinion she isn't the cutest.


----------



## Cinnymon (May 11, 2015)

Felicity is, bar none, the cutest villager in the series.

Rudy is also adorable.


----------



## Daveyx0 (May 15, 2015)

Yes! I also really like her :3 Currently lurking for her in a few places on the forum. I need a superhero in my town


----------



## emzybob1 (May 15, 2015)

She's cute but I've seen cuter XD I remember trying to change her house when I had her because it was a mess :/


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

That would be Mac


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Jun 10, 2018)

Rosie has to be my favortie! She's so adorable. I always make it a goal of mine to have her in my town when a new AC game comes out. She's been in most of my towns so far.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

I don't really like any of the super hero themed villagers whatsoever, I believe they are all overrated :/


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

Pretty cute but there are cuter. She is my 11th favourite villager so just misses out. If I were to get a second town, she would be one of my dreamies


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 11, 2018)

Honestly I don’t care for any of the superhero themed villagers. And for some reason Agent S irks me, a lot... BUT, if you love her, you should totally try to get her. I’ve seen people selling villagers for anywhere from 10TBT to 20TBT, so you should look into it and get her if you really love her


----------



## Magpiecrossing (Jun 12, 2018)

Meh


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 12, 2018)

lol no

bones is


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 12, 2018)

She's cute but not the cutest


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 14, 2018)

I wouldn't say that Agent S is the cutest, or really near being in the running for the cutest villager. That said, I absolutely love a lot of villagers with unique designs and as such I am fond of the superhero villagers: Agent S, Big Top, Kid Cat, and Rocket. I've had Agent S as a villager in one town in the past for sure, maybe two but I'm not certain on the second one. I didn't keep her because she didn't fit into the theme of any of my towns, but I am still fond of her nonetheless and would be interested in having her as a villager in the hypothetical forthcoming Nintendo Switch mainline Animal Crossing installment.


----------



## Chizuru (Jun 14, 2018)

I like Agent S.
But its Lucky who is the cutest


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

She?s super adorable, I want her in my town


----------



## Sweetley (Jun 20, 2018)

She is cute and I also like her, but I wouldn't say that she's the cutest villager of the entire 
Animal Crossing universe. Especially since every player has a other definition of cute.


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 20, 2018)

I think she’s pretty cute. I remember her moving into my sister’s wild world town and being amazed at how cool looking she was at the time. I love her catchphrase too. Everytime i’ve had Agent S in a town she’s been nothing but super friendly. I actually wanted her in new leaf, but I swapped her out for someone else instead. Sure, I think there’s cuter peppies out there bur I wouldn’t have any objections if she were to move into my town. For a superhero villager, she’s probably the only one that I don’t think looks like an eyesore when walking around town. She’d be great for towns that are designed to look like cities. I really would love to see what’s underneath that helmet though. From the part that I can see, she looks really tired which is ironic because peppies are usually so energetic


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 21, 2018)

Nope never, anyways any acnl villager aren't cute at all to me.


----------

